# I received a giant box today (New headlight)



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Now put them in and take more pics!!!!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Those look pretty darn nice. They sure would look good on my car. I'm interested in seeing how well they hold up. Ebay has never been my friend when it comes to aftermarket headlights...


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

I can only do that friday 
I dont have garage and tool here

Oh, i have a black granite 2013 cruze LT1


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I'd love to retrofit this design with a higher end low beam projector (infiniti Q45 would be sweet - Low Beam: Infiniti Q45 - HID Projectors - Components).


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

450$ for only a projector


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

yea those one are cheap. Realistically the lexus low beam kit would be the way to go - $220.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

How much did the giant BOX cost to mail?
Oh I see its Ebay Fast & Free. $429 seems like a lot?


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> How much did the giant BOX cost to mail?
> Oh I see its Ebay Fast & Free. $429 seems like a lot?


Dont forget its 429$ for a plug and play, solid led bar, bulb include also , so for me is the normal price  
I pay 150$ for import to canada


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Over the years I've come to realize you normally get what you pay for with headlights. The cheap ones always seem to leak


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

oooh. Nice. subbin' for pics.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I've always liked that style of headlights for the Cruze. Can't wait to seem them on. Don't forget to take some night photos


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

warplane95 said:


> Dont forget its 429$ for a plug and play, solid led bar, bulb include also , so for me is the normal price
> I pay 150$ for import to canada


 $150 import fee on a $429 ($431 cdn) product is terrible. Couldn't a friend in the States send it to you fee free? Canada seems so much better than the lower 48, at least cleaner with less crime but your Government is robbing you?


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Nobody said:


> I've always liked that style of headlights for the Cruze. Can't wait to seem them on. Don't forget to take some night photos


Me too , I'll try to install the headlight at 3pm friday. I'll do alot of installation/day/night photo


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> $150 import fee on a $429 ($431 cdn) product is terrible. Couldn't a friend in the States send it to you fee free? Canada seems so much better than the lower 48, at least cleaner with less crime but your Government is robbing you?


I do a mistake, I pay 60$ for the shipping and 30$ for the custom fee, so a total of 90$. I dont have any friend in the state 

Yeah, we hate our government. All in USA is cheaper than us except medical fees. Toronto have the busiest road in North America (Highway 401)


----------



## Drivenmad (Jan 16, 2014)

I have those Lights and LOVE them they are awesome! There are videos on You Tube on how to remove the front bumper. You can do it yourself. You have to "Man Handle" the bumper and give it a good jerk to get the first tab lock undone. I broke mine but you can't even tell, and so have lots of folks who have done it their selves. Once the first tab is out use a bent fork or a scribe to get the other tabs to pop loose. The lights are Plug and play and look terrific! Take your time and have fun with the install
!


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Oh nice, whats your opinion on the light output compare to stock? And the headlight os already adjust? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

In for the pics. Looks nice!


----------



## Drivenmad (Jan 16, 2014)

The light output on Stock is Excellent! On the U-Halo projector lights you have output is Good.

Much better then other aftermarket headlights I've installed on my Truck. The U-Halo lights have a good spread pattern which is concentrated infront of the vehicle, (Projectors) I did have to manually adjust them. Just point your car at the wall and adjust them to where the cut off line is a little above the hood. Use a phillips screw driver and turn the adjustment knobs from the top, it's pretty simple.

I haven't had anyone flash thier lights at me yet. so they must be set on my car pretty decent and I've got great visibility. 

I do have a HID kit for the projectors which I haven't installed yet. Still slowly trying to research exactly how to deal with HID"S and my Daytime Running Lamps, there's going to have to be some extra modifications there from what I'm understanding!

Looking forward to seeing some of your pics this weekend!

Remember take your time, enjoy the install, and Youtube is your friend!


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Also, how do you change the high beam and low beam? I didnt understand how to remove low beam bulb

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have thse exact same ones stored in my watch list on ebay as well. Cant wait for more pics, as I own a blk granite cruze too.
Goodluck!


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

So i'm happy to share my experience with you 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

For God's sake man, quit teasing us! Install those bad boys and post some pics!!!!!!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

I'll post photo today


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

here we go 

So the installation took my 2h30 beacause i have alot of difficult to remove the bumper (side snap). The headlight is very very easy to install (really a plug and play).

I drive a little bit in the night and the high beam is clearly superior compare to stock headlight, i need more adjustment for the low beam.














with LED:


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

very nice.sharing is caring


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

OH, i forget, i'll do more photo tonight


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

I like those, may have to add them to the list


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

sorry they don't do it for me. To busy with those light bars and LED's. Both are for German car's and wanna be ricers.


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

if you could post some pics in the dark?! they look sweet though!!!


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pretty much every car manufacturer is following suite with similar led bar styles.. whether its American, Asian, or.. German


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I really like these! Too bad they're for left-hand drive Cruzes (e.g., USA, China) whereas I have a right-hand drive Cruze which requires a different beam pattern. Sigh.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

I love these lights, going on a deployment next month, leaving my 2012 Cruze with my Dad, gonna order these lights and have him get them installed so when I get home they are all ready to go. I want some night photos PLEASSEEEE.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

*H*ere some night picture, the condensation is normal for 1 to 3 days after the installation.
The low beam is correct (a little bit under the stock, but we can get better light output)


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks really good, how is the half halo ring light/turn signal led? Maybe could you snap a few pics with the flash on the camera off?


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

First pic you have the turn signal on. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

I guess it would have helped if I clicked on the pic *facepalm*


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

How's the light output how's the "cutoff"


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

In think they look nice. So the high beam is separates right? 

Sent from my Phablet. Excuse the grammurr.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

The cutoff for the low beam is a little weird. The hi-beam and lo-beam os seperate. 

I drive 1h in night tonight and the low beam is good, equal to stock headlight. Ligh larger also

The hi-beam is very amazing with the cheap bulb, far better than stock headlight. 

The headlight look very good day and night. 

I think i'll have difficult to remplace hi and lo beam bulb. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just purchased these from Ravotec (60k+ feedback) on eBay. (11 12 13 Chevy Cruze U i8 Style LED Strip Projector Headlights Black | eBay)
$429 OR BEST OFFER + free shipping.
fyi: I offered 375 and declined, then offered 400.01 and accepted


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Yeah!! 

thats a plug and play version for american cruze


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

I can tell you from experience, that the Chinese ones are not plug and play. I just got my car back from being fixed in an accident and Progressive ordered Chinese headlights... Its a new gen headlight so I'm excited to show them off when they are wired correctly, but it appears that the headlight bulb is the world H4 vrs our H13 (easy fix with an H13 to H4 connector off ebay) But the turn signal and parking lights are separately wired so I'll have to rewire. Luckily they gave me back my smashed aftermarket headlight so I intend to cut the wires and reuse the connectors. Go Progressive!!!


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

I have a plug and play version  

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Those look sharp on the car.


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

7becker7 said:


> Pretty much every car manufacturer is following suite with similar led bar styles.. whether its American, Asian, or.. German


My every North American care making putting them in use cheap crappy looking fogged plastics and 1/3 of the LED's. Just looks tacky


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

well i dont like all of them either, i just meant most car manufactures are implementing "the look"


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

So you didnt like the headlight? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

sciphi said:


> Those look sharp on the car.


Agreed. When off, they almost make the front end look like a Malibu.


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

@Warplane: No I just installed mine today!!! Did ur plugs fit a little loose? Mine r not clamping in snug


----------



## Jeffylou87 (Feb 2, 2014)

To OP, the last picture you posted it looks as if there's some condensation in the headlamp already... Unless my eyes are playing tricks on me..


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

7becker7 said:


> @Warplane: No I just installed mine today!!! Did ur plugs fit a little loose? Mine r not clamping in snug


No, super tight 
Do you know how to change the bulb? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Jeffylou87 said:


> To OP, the last picture you posted it looks as if there's some condensation in the headlamp already... Unless my eyes are playing tricks on me..


Yeah, I have condensation, its normal for the first 1-3 day. 
I didnt have condensation now


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

warplane95 said:


> No, super tight
> Do you know how to change the bulb?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hmm. I've had no condensation. 
There r two caps at the back end. Hard to get at


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

We can change bulb very easily on the intake side, but on the battery side we didnt have enough space.... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ive always liked these lights. I wish a group buy couldve happened. I think there was a try on a GB once but the seller wasnt on here as a vender. Too bad maybe ill just have to break down and spend some cash on them. How long did shipping take?


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Maybe it was me , I try a group buy, but i was not a vendor and my GB was remove


----------



## BRUZER2012 (Apr 26, 2014)

Changing bulbs is easy on drivers side aka battery side. The washer solvent neck swivels to the side to allow you space. I put my wife's hid's in without removing housing after installing her new headlights.


----------



## BRUZER2012 (Apr 26, 2014)

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...675_827160660631807_1187579368928422852_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....098_827161103965096_4061249743785707691_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....439_833004026714137_4349176916171524497_n.jpg

let me know if these pictures don't pop up please


----------



## cboswell1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello,

I am thinking about purchasing a set from this seller. Have you had any problems with them? Any moisture or water getting into them?

Thanks


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

cboswell1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking about purchasing a set from this seller. Have you had any problems with them? Any moisture or water getting into them?
> 
> Thanks


Ive had them in my cruze for about two years now, no problems with any moisture, had to replace the low beam bulb in one of them, got them at AutoZone for $5 for two so I changed both low beams.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

So do these actuall change the DRLs to the LED strip?


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

lonewolf04 said:


> So do these actuall change the DRLs to the LED strip?


Nope, this was an extra add-on i put in that taps into the LED U's


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ive had these lights for 1.5 years and no issues. I did have a low beam go out and I replaced with a HID kit from amazon. Left lamp is quite a tight fit when changing low beam bulbs though


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Ive had these lights for 1.5 years and no issues. I did have a low beam go out and I replaced with a HID kit from amazon. Left lamp is quite a tight fit when changing low beam bulbs though


Same for me. Luckily my dad owns an auto shop in NC so I took it up there and took the bumper and headlights out to replace the bulbs. Much easier


----------

